# Greenpointseeds



## lyfespan (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.greenpointseeds.com/

Local, fast, nice prices.

AspenYetiXPolarBear 

Polar Bear (Male)
Bred by Karma Genetics
OG #17 x (Hell&#8217;s Angels&#8217; OG/Biker Kush) x The White/Triple Kush

AspenYeti (Female)
Aspen OG/Yeti OG F1
View attachment image.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2015)

Looks like we have tails popping out after a 24hr soak, and we have a 10 for 10 on the germination stage. I will be putting all pertinent stats up on the first page for easy reference.

Next stage in the test run is hardiness test of planting germinated seeds, in to my standard soil mix.


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2015)

Gu~ is a friend of mine. I was thinking of moving to CO before moving to Cali, and Gu~ set me up with a real estate agent and a few good contractors to build the grow space. He asked if I would be a tester for him, and I had to decline. I just don't have the space. But I did buy 8 of his strains, lol.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2015)

Gu has been a stand up guy, I was more than happy and lucky to test out his work. I'm looking forward to the release of the rest of this line up, that Bruce Banner3Xpolarbear should be crazy.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

I just don't like how he is cash only. If your not from the USA it's kind of hard to send cash on strains that sell out. 

Looks good lyfespan you got the mix of gear I wanted positive vibes


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2015)

I send cash to the UK, breedbay's dankbidz is cash only.


----------



## umbra (Apr 17, 2015)

Gu~ just did a special 4/20 drop of 49 different strains at firestax. all $49


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 17, 2015)

Yea the drop is Tommorow SSSHHH lol We don't need a flood. 

How is this gear tested when he just selected people to test this gear?
It's $60 CDN 

Firestax has a 420 Deal buy 4 packs get 20% off


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 18, 2015)

umbra said:


> Gu~ just did a special 4/20 drop of 49 different strains at firestax. all $49



He even kept the prices low on Stax.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn sold out of ALL strains on Stax .

I'm pumped for the next drop


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 22, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Damn sold out of ALL strains on Stax .
> 
> I'm pumped for the next drop



I could have told us to be ready on the refresh button man. I knew those strains would fly faster than an eagle in a tornado!

Put in to be notified and take it seriously next time.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 22, 2015)

Well we have a 10 for 10 germination rate and all beans were placed into their cups of soil. All were standing tall yesterday, some with their helmets off and leaves already out..


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 22, 2015)

Along with the PolarBear line I also popped the much debated ONYCDxStardawg as well. Those too are all in and above the dirt as well


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't get it. He picked testers one week before he dropped these seeds so they are still tester gear? 

Greenjoe had problems with all the strains if green points but one they all threw nanners. The fact I haven't heard good things made me not take it seriously .
The red eye genetics now that's a Diffrent story


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I don't get it. He picked testers one week before he dropped these seeds so they are still tester gear?
> 
> Greenjoe had problems with all the strains if green points but one they all threw nanners. The fact I haven't heard good things made me not take it seriously .
> The red eye genetics now that's a Diffrent story



I didn't question Gu on his tactics for dropping seeds, sorry.

I'm not one to listen to all the he said, she said. I'm just here to grow, that may bother some but I'll live.

Everything in MMj is a work in progress, if you're not here to help with that work then please pack up your toys and leave the growing to those of us that can take what nature dishes out.

Something to think about seriously, do you think that of hunderds of seeds coming from one plant is actually going to produce just a single copy. That's like breeding show dogs and thinking that every litter is going to be ring quality. 


Please don't be so myopic!!!


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 24, 2015)

Anyways, I have soldiers throwing off their helmets and preparing to bask in the glory of light.
View attachment image.jpg


So far the GPS are moving right along, even despite the cooler nights we have been having.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2015)

talk is cheap. both good and bad, but good weed speaks for itself


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 24, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> I didn't question Gu on his tactics for dropping seeds, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW I'm guessing you guys are friends with your response . 
So you gonna stand up for me when I start dusting every hot clone and charging $60 a pack?
Cause it's all for mmj right?

I'm allowed to have my oppion 

So please don't be a fan boy cause I'm down for Testing testers but not down for paying for testers that he released a week earlier.
I'm testing 4 strains for sub rosa gardens I put in to test for red eye but they don't release the testers for sake a week later.


----------



## umbra (Apr 24, 2015)

TreFarmer is friend of mine as well


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 25, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> WOW I'm guessing you guys are friends with your response .
> So you gonna stand up for me when I start dusting every hot clone and charging $60 a pack?
> Cause it's all for mmj right?
> 
> ...



See it Your way, I'll see it mine.

My job as a tester, is to pheno hunt what I have been given, make the best run with details, and share feedback with the parent grower, as well as the results of any breeding or "super finds", there by bennifiting the entire grow network with the goal of the highest qualities.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 25, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> See it Your way, I'll see it mine.
> 
> 
> 
> My job as a tester, is to pheno hunt what I have been given, make the best run with details, and share feedback with the parent grower, as well as the results of any breeding or "super finds", there by bennifiting the entire grow network with the goal of the highest qualities.




Totally agree with that .
Wasn't trying to fight bro just was asking a question .


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2015)

PPL getten a little Testy,,,,get it,, Testy.. lol


----------

